# infinitivo pessoal + pronome pessoal objecto directo



## sofreis

Boa tarde a todos.

Gostaria de saber qual das formas é a correcta: «É preciso tere-lo em conta. / É preciso tê-lo em conta». Diz a norma que apenas o 'r', o 's' e o 'z' caem antes do pronome...

Obrigada desde já pelo interesse em desambiguar esta questão.


----------



## wtrmute

"É preciso tê-lo em conta."


----------



## anaczz

A não ser que sua intenção seja usar o plural terem, nesse caso seria terem-no.


----------



## sofreis

Obrigada, caros foristas. 

Calculo que no caso do singular não obedeça à regra por esta estar resumida e inclua o o 'e' átono.


----------



## anaczz

Mas obedece à regra; no singular seria ter, portanto, terminado em "r":
É preciso "ter o" -> tê-lo


----------



## sofreis

Obrigada, anaczz.

Se nessa frase estiver um 'tu' implícito, já não poderá ser 'tê-lo'. Assim sendo, vejo que teremos realmente 'É preciso tere-lo em conta', para uma frase sinónima de 'É preciso que o tenhas em conta'.

Estas construções pouco práticas que mantêm o 'e' átono também existem no presente do indicativo: FLiP - Dúvida Linguística


----------



## machadinho

próclise?


----------



## AlexSantos

Eu diria que é possível, sim.

É preciso (eu) tê-lo em conta.
É preciso (tu) tere-lo em conta.
É preciso (ele) tê-lo em conta.
É preciso (nós) termo-lo em conta.
É preciso (vós) terde-lo em conta.
É preciso (eles) terem-no em conta.

Mas, sim, soa horrível. O infinitivo flexionado é uma das coisas de que eu menos gosto na língua portuguesa, porque gera muita confusão. Prefiro mil vezes a construção "que + subjuntivo".


----------



## Tony100000

AlexSantos said:


> Eu diria que é possível, sim.
> 
> É preciso (eu) tê-lo em conta.
> É preciso (tu) tere-lo em conta.
> É preciso (ele) tê-lo em conta.
> É preciso (nós) termo-lo em conta.
> É preciso (vós) terde-lo em conta.
> É preciso (eles) terem-no em conta.
> 
> Mas, sim, soa horrível. O infinitivo flexionado é uma das coisas de que eu menos gosto na língua portuguesa, porque gera muita confusão. Prefiro mil vezes a construção "que + subjuntivo".


Sim, a conjugação do infinito pessoal está correta.
Se bem que "tere-lo" soa muito estranho.


----------



## metaphrastes

Não sei dizer se "tere-lo" será, *teoricamente*, correcto, mas soa tão mal, tão mal, tão mal, que nem que seja por uma questão de eufonia é de evitar. Além disso, soa incompreensível.

Uma solução muito natural, já mencionada, é o uso do subjuntivo: _É preciso que o tenhas em conta.
_
Outra solução, é substituir o pronome átono por um pronome demonstrativo: _É preciso teres *isto *em conta. _Pressupõe-se que aquilo que se há-de ter em conta foi mencionado numa frase anterior - doutro modo, nem o pronome clítico nem o demonstrativo fariam qualquer sentido.

Se o _"o" _se referir não a algo, a alguma coisa, mas a _alguém, _a _alguma pessoa, _então pode usar o pronome pessoal recto com preposição: _é preciso teres em conta *a ele/ela*_. Mesmo sendo objecto directo, a preposição _a _pode ser usada para evitar ambiguidade a respeito de quem é o sujeito e quem o objecto. Não digo que a frase seja um primor de elegância - longe disso! - mas é uma possibilidade.

Nem tudo o que é possível, gramaticalmente, se deve fazer. Se o sentido não for claro, se não soar bem, se não comunicar, por muito "correcto" que seja, é melhor procurar outra solução.


----------



## machadinho

metaphrastes, esse é o post que eu queria ter escrito. Só para acrescentar, outra solução é a próclise: "é preciso o teres em conta", que tampouco prima pela elegância.


----------



## metaphrastes




----------



## guihenning

Tem sempre um engraçadinho no grupo, e tu é-lo!
Eu falo do jovem do futuro! O jovem antenado! E vós soi-lo! Sois este jovem que vos falo. Ouvi-me!
Falais do ceguinho? sempre achei tão doce quando todos os dias ajudávei-lo!

Não é uma delícia esta língua, gente?


----------



## metaphrastes

guihenning said:


> Tem sempre um engraçadinho no grupo, e tu é-lo!
> Eu falo do jovem do futuro! O jovem antenado! E vós soi-lo! Sois este jovem que vos falo. Ouvi-me!
> Falais do ceguinho? sempre achei tão doce quando todos os dias ajudávei-lo!


 Esta supera em tudo a fama do nosso Presidente Jânio Quadros que, justiça histórica seja feita, NUNCA pronunciou o célebre _"fi-lo porque qui-lo". _

Mas enfim, peço a vénia para o tutear (retoricamente, apenas) e dizer-lhe, à guisa de esforçada emulação: _dize-lo assim porque quere-lo, faze-lo assim porque deseja-lo, és assim porque decidiste-lo, e o discurso esdrúxulo aperfeiçoa-lo e eleva-lo aos seus píncaros, porque ama-lo e cultiva-lo como mui precioso dom, pois que exercitaste-lo ao longo de todos os teus dias e, para isto, às tuas preciosas retinas fatigaste-las porque despreza-las como coisa passageira, não como a glória imorredoira. Merece-la, a glória, pois ama-la e busca-la sem descanso e sem dúvida encontra-la à tua espera em glorioso futuro que se te prepara! E encontra-lo, sem dúvida, como coisa certa e presente, pois preza-lo acima de tudo!
_
Da série: _Como não escrever em português (teoricamente) correcto_


----------



## machadinho

Série que daria num livro bem interessante para escritores e, sobretudo, tradutores.


----------



## Carfer

_Eppure_...

Não poderíamos ser um pouco mais neutros e evitar a condenação de recursos linguísticos que, mesmo que de uso e utilidade residual, existem e não têm por que cair necessariamente no estilo Odorico Paraguaçu?
É ponto assente que na imensa maioria das situações, sobretudo na oralidade, evitamos a conjugação pronominal da segunda pessoa do singular do infinitivo pessoal. Contudo, nem sempre as alternativas - o recurso ao infinitivo impessoal, à oração finita ou a substituição do pronome pessoal por _'isso_' - ainda que possíveis, são as que melhor servem o propósito do "escrevente". Só perante um texto e um contexto concreto seria capaz de dizer o que é melhor, pior ou indiferente.
Posto, por exemplo, perante a situação de ter de censurar o comportamento de alguém que, por inacção, deixou que ocorresse um facto grave apesar de ter previamente avisado o autor das consequências, é bem possível que optasse por escrever '_Tere-lo avisado, não basta. Deverias ter agido_'. Porquê? Porque talvez fosse importante acentuar a responsabilidade pessoal do meu interlocutor. O infinitivo impessoal, precisamente porque é impessoal, não comporta essa tónica. '_Que o tenhas avisado, não basta/Não basta que o tenhas avisado_', que obviamente não rejeito, poderia ficar bem ou menos bem, só no concreto saberia. '_Isso_' nem sequer é possível neste caso, mas noutra frase em que o fosse, como, por exemplo, '_Tere-lo dito, não basta/Teres dito isso não basta_', ainda assim apontaria mais para o teor do que o meu interlocutor disse, quando o que está em causa é o facto de dizer em si. Resumindo, o que me parece importante é que cada um se socorra das potencialidades que a língua lhe oferece e melhor lhe servirem. Não vejo o que ganhamos com reduzir a expressão oral ou escrita, com pretextos vários, ao mínimo denominador comum. Claro que também há questões como o mau estilo, o mau gosto, o preciosismo, o pretensiosismo e outras considerações laterais, que são, obviamente, de ter em conta, mas que pertencem a outros domínios, não são razão para lançar abstractamente anátemas sobre o recurso em si. A caricatura da língua, como, voltando ao Odorico, o Dias Gomes mostrou, é excelente para fazer crítica social, mas aí entramos noutro campo, não é?

P.S. Não sei se há alguma regra que a isso obrigue, mas em frases como '_dize-lo assim porque quere-lo' _e demais exemplos que o metaphrastes deu, não deveria ocorrer a próclise na oração subordinada ('_dize-lo assim porque o queres')_?. Aliás, penso igualmente que em Portugal dificilmente alguém usaria o pronome na oração subordinada ('_dize-lo assim porque queres')._


----------



## metaphrastes

Carfer said:


> Não vejo o que ganhamos com reduzir a expressão oral ou escrita, com pretextos vários, ao mínimo denominador comum.


Concordo em género, número e grau. Realmente, não resisti ao mote dado e, como em toda a sátira, falta-lhe equidade, que tão bem e claramente repôs: _recursos linguísticos de utilidade residual._

Quanto à falta da próclise, bem, tomei como mote uma frase falsamente atribuída ao Presidente Jânio Quadros, em que teria dito (para justificar a sua renúncia súbita à Presidência da República): _fi-lo porque qui-lo. _A imprensa (ou antes, _alguém _da imprensa) forjou a frase justamente com fins de sátira, e até hoje é tomada como verdade histórica por muitos. No que falta também equidade.

E, enfim, até a ironia (por tão eficaz que possa ser) havia de ser usada _cum grano salis_, e não descambar para o escárnio_. _Excedi-me. Mantenho o post apenas para não esvaziar de sentido as colaborações que se seguiram, mas realmente não vejo, em retrospectiva, que tenha acrescentado nada de construtivo, para além do que já tinha sido demonstrado mais parcimoniosamente, com peso e medida, pelo guihenning.


----------



## Carfer

Um pouco de verve e de acidez não faz mal a ninguém, @metaphrastes. O quimicamente puro tira sal à vida (ou salga-a demais, dependendo da quantidade e do ponto de vista) e a unanimidade nunca levou longe. Consequentemente, não se sinta tolhido, que as suas intervenções - e outras como a sua, que não se coíbam de dizer o que pensam - só enriquecem a discussão.


----------

